# QuickBooks Pro VS Online Verrsion?



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I am currently using QuickBooks Pro 2009.

I subscribe to the Enhanced Payroll Plus which keeps my tax tables up to date and they provide me with a new version of the software each year.

They are going to charge my card for another $450 next week and I’m thinking about canceling it because money is tight right now.

I am considering switching to QuickBooks Online Plus which runs around $55 per month including Payroll. 

Do you have any feedback on the online version or QuickBooks in general?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

How many employees do you have? Seems like you could find someone locally to handle payroll much cheaper.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I found out they have a cheaper option available for $249.


----------



## Dale S. (Jul 11, 2007)

We also just got the annual payroll update/charge. 

We continue to do our own payroll because not every pay period can we pay ourselves a full paycheck. We vary based on the jobs we have done and the profit we have had come in. We are a Chapter S corp. This works well for us and is easy to do.

As far as using an online version: I wouldn't. In my previous life I was an IT person and simply don't trust putting my data out on the web or even using the web for a transport tool. I have seen way to many very clever people who can do a lot of snooping. I just can't bring myself to do it, even though it could be less expensive.

dale


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

MEL said:


> I am currently using QuickBooks Pro 2009.
> 
> I subscribe to the Enhanced Payroll Plus which keeps my tax tables up to date and they provide me with a new version of the software each year.
> 
> ...


 
Is that a one time charge of $450? 

$450 x 1= 450
$55 x 12= 660


----------



## YourVirtualAsst (Jan 16, 2008)

The online version of QuickBooks is not as advanced as the regular version. I would not switch. Contractor books can get complicated and I don't think the online version will handle it. 

Pay for the Enhanced Payroll, I know its tough when money is tight, but it will be a lot cheaper than hiring someone to do it.

I'm a bookkeeper and I know. Assuming you do payroll bi-weekly:

$450.00 / 26 = $17.31 - You can't get your payroll done that cheap anywhere (and if you do find someone who will do it that cheap... run!)

*P.S. I'm guessing the $450 includes tax/shipping or includes something else because the Enhanced payroll for 3 employees is $249/year and for unlimited employees is $349.00/year.


----------

